# Go ahead. Ask. It’s the 2010 ram heavy duty.



## DodgeInfoCenter (Dec 19, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that there's going to be an engineering event on September 17, 2009 from 5:30 - 7:00 PM EST over at DodgeTalk.com http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=470… The featured vehicle of discussion will be the 2010 Dodge Ram HD…

If you're interested in stop by and join the fun. As a lead in to the event, and to help prepare our engineers for the Q&A, we'd like to take this opportunity to "ask" the audience… 
You have from now until September 8, 2009 to submit your questions to the pre-engineering event "survey" and vote on the questions you would most like to see answered.

So if you have questions or comments about the 2010 Dodge Ram HD; give us what you've got. *Go to: http://askramengineers.com/forum to participate… Rest assured; we'll still be participating live and answering questions on the night of the event… So start thinking about what you're going to ask, and come prepared to type!

For ongoing information on 2010 Ram Heavy Duty and to receive updates, visit http://dodge.com/en/2010/ram_heavy_duty/get_updates?pid=Forum&adid=2010RamHD

We look forward to seeing you on 9/17!*


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guess what, I've already read about the whole truck: http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2010-HD.html


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

too bad there aren't any pics of the regular cab.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

From http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/0...ram-heavy-duty-shown-at-work-truck-show.html:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Too bad Dodge won't give diesel trucks the same lifetime warranty that they've given to the gassers. They'd sell a lot more trucks if they did IMO


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, still dont really like it.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Man that new dully is FUGLY! why must they have the dang fender flare go the whole width of the bed. eeww


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hate the look of that front end, Makes the truck look like its front heavy.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Same with the Chevy's..


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

Stark_Enterprises;797076 said:


> Same with the Chevy's..


the ford s look like they drove into a wall just like the dodges chevy s look good compared to them


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

That duallys fenders so fat they put a door in it!


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

towpro570;797080 said:


> the ford s look like they drove into a wall just like the dodges chevy s look good compared to them


 thats true..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IMO, go back to the original styling in '94, these are looking a whole lot like GM. 

Will the back windows be popping out if a plow is mounted on a Mega Cab?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Will they actually put an axle under the front end that will support t he diesel AND a plow worth having??? Right now I have been a Dodge guy for ever, but may be going to a new Ford for this reason and #2 no new Dodges to be found.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dodge Plow Pwr;798301 said:


> Will they actually put an axle under the front end that will support t he diesel AND a plow worth having??? Right now I have been a Dodge guy for ever, but may be going to a new Ford for this reason and #2 no new Dodges to be found.


I think the new ones have a 5500# axle up front now. Thats up 300#. LOL go buy a new Ford. Cab off repairs LMAO yeah go buy a 6.4

from allpar

A trailer brake controller is built in. Capacities are up, with Ram 3500 with dual rear wheels, diesel, automatic, and 4.10:1 rear axle sporting a 25,400 pound combined gross weight rating; the 4x4 diesels get an increased front axle weight of 5,500 pounds (for better front weight capabilities including heavier snow plows); and the Ram 3500 can tow 18,500 lb, with a maximum payload of 5,100 pounds.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m no Dodge guy but i think that Dually is bad azz looking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dodge Plow Pwr;798301 said:


> Will they actually put an axle under the front end that will support t he diesel AND a plow worth having??? Right now I have been a Dodge guy for ever, but may be going to a new Ford for this reason and #2 no new Dodges to be found.


Make sure the dealer has spare radiators in stock as well.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

That trailer brake controller is a pretty cool feature to come stock.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

After my post I read more of the article and see they have increased the axle size for a bigger plow. Love the Dodge and will wait for them at my local dealer which is basically across the street. Right now they have 0 new trucks to choose from, but I guess I am in no hurry either.:bluebounc


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

their only 10 years late on this one ford and chevy have it already


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

ya dodge always comes out late ford new gen in 99 and chevy alwell but dodge came out in 03


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yea and dodge cant get any thing being shut for that month and missed out on the cash for clunkers all local dealers have few cars on their lots


----------

